# Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?



## tomry1 (14. November 2007)

Hallo...
Ich bin Zander Angler und wollte von euch mal eure "Favoriten" hören.
Ein par Links oder gar Bilder währen echt super.
Denn ich bin der Meinung das 80% Der Gufis schrott sind -.-
Wenn ihr eure super Favoriten gepostet habt,dann gebe ich meinen Zanderkiller bekannt..
Natürlich inkl. Foto ;-):vik:#6


----------



## Andy.F (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt wenn ich auf Zander aus bin fang ich immer nur Hechte


----------



## jkc (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

@Andy:
Wo hast Du dann den her?


----------



## tomry1 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

den hat er gekauft ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch mal gespannt wenn ich auf Zander aus bin fang ich *immer* nur Hechte





jkc schrieb:


> @Andy:
> Wo hast Du dann den her?



Na Logo, er war auf Hecht los! :q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



tomry1 schrieb:


> meinen Zanderkiller bekannt..
> Natürlich inkl. Foto ;-):vik:#6


 

Warum möchtest Du dem Empfehlungen haben, wenn Du den ultimativen Zanderkiller schon hast.

Ausserden stört mich irgendwie die Formulierung...
Erinnert mich ein wenig an Erpressung...


----------



## tomry1 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Wer redet von Erpressung?
Diese Aussage soll nur dazu animieren das hier leute posten.
Ob ich meinen Köder jetzt oder morgen bekannt gebe ist doch wohl egal!
Mich ärgert es immer wieder wie ernst einige Leute hier sind.
Angeln ist ein Hobbie und das AB sollte abends zum Entspannen sein.

Zur Aussage 
" Warum möchtest Du dem Empfehlungen haben, wenn Du den ultimativen Zanderkiller schon hast."

 Mich interessiert halt welche farben und Köderformen fängig sind.


Mfg


----------



## honeybee (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Da gibts so viele.......ist eben Situations und Jahreszeit abhängig


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



tomry1 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert halt welche farben und Köderformen fängig sind.
> 
> 
> Mfg


Das kann man pauschal nicht beantworten.
Das unheimlich abhängig vom Gewässer.

Als unschlagbarer Zanderköder an meinem Gewässer (im Sommer)ist der Rapala super shad Rap 15 cm in Firetiger.
Welcher ja eigentlich mehr als Hechtköder einzuordnen ist..


----------



## jkc (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Ich würde ja anfangen, aber mein Topköder für Zander ist kein Gufi! Aber wenn Gufi, dann 11cm Slottershad, oder 9 cm Slottershad Spezial. Farben unten.


----------



## honeybee (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Rapala super shad Rap 15 cm in Firetiger.



Iss doch kein Gummi :q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Iss doch kein Gummi :q


Ups, ging es hier nur um Gummis |bigeyes
Sorry habe ich überlesen...
....ist wohl das Alter....


----------



## tomry1 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Den Rapala super shad Rap 15 cm in Firetiger habe ich zufällig...
Mal schnell n pic geschossen... also meiner ist neu und ich werde ihn mal demnächst ausprobieren.,.. hab nur schiss das ich ihn gleich verliere.

http://img158.*ih.us/img158/4372/rapalasupershadrapkn7.jpg


----------



## jkc (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Ist aber nicht der Firetiger sondern Hot Tiger...


----------



## honeybee (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Big Hammer 4" ,5" und 6" in Toast, Larry Heron, Scrambled Egg
Fin-S Fish in Rootbeer Shiner, Mahi Mahi und Kiwi diverse Größen
Bass Assassin in 5" und 7" in S&P silver phantom, Pumpkin Seed, Tennesee Shad, Fire Tiger

Und diverse Kopytos


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



jkc schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht der Firetiger sondern Hot Tiger...


 
Der Fire Tiger hat einen grünen Rücken...
Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied...
Mit dem Hot Tiger habe ich bis jetzt erst einen Fisch gefangen, und das war ein Barsch (allerdings meinen grösster:q)


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Relax ist meine absolute lieblings ,,Gummi-Marke´´^^
die kopytos sind  der hammer!


----------



## Veit (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

An meinem Gewässer sinds Kopyto Classic 8 cm und Kopyto River 12 cm in grünglitter-schwarz und perlweißglitterschwarz.


----------



## AlBundy (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



tomry1 schrieb:


> ...
> Diese Aussage soll nur dazu animieren das hier leute posten.
> Ob ich meinen Köder jetzt oder morgen bekannt gebe ist doch wohl egal!
> 
> ...


 
Moinsen,

...und genau DAS ist das Problem was immer wieder auftaucht!(in allen Unterforen auch hier im AB) Durch geschickte Fragestellungen wird versucht an Informationen ranzukommen, die alle interessieren. Soweit auch so gut. 

A B E R : 

Wenn auch DU ein paar InFo's für die Leute hier anbietest, dann ist das doch gleich viel entspannter und 'ne ganz andere Basis!

PS: Wenn ich z.B. durch solche Postings den Eindruck vermittelt bekomme, hier möchte wieder jemand nur InFo's ...weil - warum auch immer?... dann muss er halt "verhungern"! :m

Geben und nehmen stellt hier die Basis! #6



Zu deiner Frage!

Die Kopytos oder auch die Sandra's in diversen Farben oder auch Gummi's im Barschdekor sind eigentlich immer die heimlichen Fischgaranten! Mann muss es halt immer wieder ausprobieren, auf was die Stachelritter gerade abfahren!


----------



## Pikepauly (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Bei mir wie fast immer Oldschool!
PB 

Attractor Grösse E in irgend einem komischen Gelbton.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## honeybee (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

@Tomry

Its your turn.......


----------



## mipo (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Big Hammer 4" ,5" und 6" in Toast, Larry Heron, Scrambled Egg
> Fin-S Fish in Rootbeer Shiner, Mahi Mahi und Kiwi diverse Größen
> Bass Assassin in 5" und 7" in S&P silver phantom, Pumpkin Seed, Tennesee Shad, Fire Tiger
> 
> Und diverse Kopytos


 
Hallo honeybee,

Welche Größen bevorzugst du bei den Fin-S Fish´s. Haste auf Rootbeer Shiner schon gut gefangen?
Meine Favoriten sind auch Fin-S Fish 4"  z.B. Moss Shad.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Relax super Kopyto in dunklen tönen!#6


----------



## carphunter85 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Im moment Kopytos, Farbe und größe je nach Wasser...
Sandras immer mal nen Versuch wert.
Dann hab ich noch so ein paar alte namenlose Shads, die leider nicht mehr hergestellt werden, aber sau gut fangen, hat sich dann aber wohl erledigt, wenn mein Bestand aufgebraucht ist...
Und kürzlich für mich entdeckt, ist der Zam, mit richtiger Führung ein echter Killer!!!


----------



## honeybee (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



mipo schrieb:


> Hallo honeybee,
> 
> Welche Größen bevorzugst du bei den Fin-S Fish´s. Haste auf Rootbeer Shiner schon gut gefangen?



5" oder 5,75"

Also ich finde die Farbe Top und habe auch gut drauf gefangen. 
Das gleiche gilt für die Salt Shaker in der Farbe.....

Aber es ist nunmal nicht jeden Tag gleich...leider |supergri


----------



## NorbertF (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Fin-S Fish in 5,75" klarglitter wenns schön ist und das grünliche wenns trüber ist.
Und Kaulis in violett klarglitter wenns schön ist
und in "Pünktchen" wenns trüb ist.
Wenn man mit den Ködern nix fängt dann sind keine da


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Delalande Sandra 9cm Perlweiss/Roter Kopf, Schwarz, Fluogelb/Roter Kopf

Relax Kopyto 8cm Perlgrün/Schwarz, Gelb/Schwarz, Perlweiss/Fluogelb


----------



## NorbertF (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Delalande Sandra 9cm Perlweiss/Roter Kopf, Schwarz, Fluogelb/Roter Kopf
> 
> Relax Kopyto 8cm Perlgrün/Schwarz, Gelb/Schwarz, Perlweiss/Fluogelb



Boah, die Weser muß ja abartig trüb sein!?


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Boah, die Weser muß ja abartig trüb sein!?




Gut erkannt! #6


----------



## bazawe (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Mein Favorit ist der Kopyto 8 cm in Motoroil-Glitter.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



tomry1 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr eure super Favoriten gepostet habt,dann gebe ich meinen Zanderkiller bekannt..
> Natürlich inkl. Foto ;-):vik:#6


 
;+

Welcher ist jetzt deiner? #c

Oder habe ich das überlesen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

@TE: 

soll ich ganz ehrlich sein? Ich finde das hier etwas verarschungstechnisch. Sag Deinen Zanderkiller, die Gewässer und Tageszeiten wen du so von dem Teil überzeugt bist.

Wen ich ganz mies drauf bin poste ich hier ein Bild von einer Auswahl die bei mir schon gefangen hat, dann kannst lange raten was was ist und vor allem für welche Gewässer/Tageszeiten/Tiefen.


----------



## bolli (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



tomry1 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage soll nur dazu animieren das hier leute posten.
> Ob ich meinen Köder jetzt oder morgen bekannt gebe ist doch wohl egal!
> 
> Mich interessiert halt welche farben und Köderformen fängig sind.



Sauger kriegen keine Infos !|evil:



			
				tomry1 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn ich bin der Meinung das 80% Der Gufis schrott sind -.-


Diese Aussage lässt darauf schliessen, wie wenig Ahnung Du vom Fischen mit Gummi hast. 
Daher: Behalt Deinen Superköder mal ruhig für Dich, wird ohnehin keine Überraschung sein. 
|bigeyes


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



bolli schrieb:


> Sauger kriegen keine Infos !|evil:
> 
> 
> Diese Aussage lässt darauf schliessen, wie wenig Ahnung Du vom Fischen mit Gummi hast.
> ...



#6|good:|good:|good:


----------



## tomry1 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Ok hin und her...
Ich bin ein Schmarotzer der keine Ahnung hat,einen guten Köder braucht um untermaßige Zander mitzunehmen und euch die Fische wegfängt... |bla:|bla:|bla:
Zufrieden???  (OMG wenn jeder so egoistisch denken würde)

Nun zu meinen Wunderwaffen


Der 1. Ist der normale Slottershad Farbe Gelb/schwarz.
Der 2. Ein Jenzi Chanelle Gufi Farbe Rosa
Der 3. und mein Favorit ist der Soft Bait Trigger von Iron Claw.

Da die Elbe sehr trüb ist sind meistens Signalfarben die Fängigen.
Ich fange die meisten Zander abends ,bei Flut über den Steinen.

Nun viel Erfolg am Wasser und ich rate euch diese Köder mal auszuprobieren.
Ich bedanke mich bei allen die gepostet haben ,und habe jetzt ja ein par Wünsche zu Weihnachten:m


http://img264.*ih.us/img264/3275/p1000964rr6.jpg


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

1 Frage: wozu ist der Stinger am Slottershad dran? Erscheint mir bei der Länge und dem Haken eher unlogisch.

1 Bemerkung: Das aufziehen üben wir aber noch ja :q


----------



## tomry1 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Jaja das Aufziehen üben wir noch... der letzte Köder ist super weich und verutscht gerne auf einem festen Untergrund.
Und zum Slottershad... mag überflüssig sein, aber ich habe schon zu viele GUFIs ohne Schwanz rausgeholt .. und der Schwanz war exakt hinterm Haken abgebissen ;-)

http://img255.*ih.us/img255/7010/p1000971li0.jpg


http://img258.*ih.us/img258/6540/p1000972mw5.jpg


----------



## Gummischuh (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Hier mal 'ne Auswahl aus meiner  "Ugly-Kolläktschn":g.
Alle fängig wie sau. Vor allem der Vierte von unten, welcher mir allein schon knapp 40 Zander diese Saison gebracht hat.








> Behalt Deinen Superköder mal ruhig für Dich, wird ohnehin keine Überraschung sein.


Superköder...........wasndassssss ?
Wer mit 'nem Stock umgehen kann, macht aus fast allem 'nen Superköder.


----------



## bolli (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Boah Gummischuh, sind die hässlich...|bigeyes


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Moin Gummischuh,

na, der dritte von oben ist aber wohl auch mehr oder weniger Marke "Eigenbau", oder?


----------



## flori66 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

@Gummischuh:

Der 2. von oben ist doch ein Vibrax, oder?

Die fische ich auch in Schwarz/Perlmutt und fange mit denen sehr gut.


----------



## mipo (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Fin-S Fish in 5,75" klarglitter wenns schön ist und das grünliche wenns trüber ist.
> Und Kaulis in violett klarglitter wenns schön ist
> und in "Pünktchen" wenns trüb ist.
> Wenn man mit den Ködern nix fängt dann sind keine da


 
Aha Zanderkant- Stint und Kauli.#6


----------



## mipo (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



tomry1 schrieb:


> Ok hin und her...
> Ich bin ein Schmarotzer der keine Ahnung hat,einen guten Köder braucht um untermaßige Zander mitzunehmen und euch die Fische wegfängt... |bla:|bla:|bla:
> Zufrieden??? (OMG wenn jeder so egoistisch denken würde)
> 
> ...


 
Meinste nicht das der Iron Clow etwas komisch auf dem Jig sitzt.


----------



## Alikes (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Moin Jungs,
fische auch hauptsächlich in der Elbe und habe sehr gute Erfahrungen
mit den Kopytos als Kaulbarschimitat in Braun/Weiß und 17-21gr Köpfen.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## xxcruiserxx (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

also ich angel eig. nur in der elbe auf zander und in der letzten saison haben sich da schon favoriten herausgespiegelt:

-lunker city saltshaker 8cm    ice shad

-delalande sandra shad 9cm        in perlmutt mit schwarzem rücken oder nur perlmutt oder nur weiß

-delalande miss shad 8cm           in perlmutt mit schwarzem rücken oder weiß

-kopyto classic 8 bzw. 7cm             in reinweiß, motoroil-glitter,  perlweiss-glitter-schwarz, orange-schwarz, selbstleuchtend-schwarz, fluogelb-schwarz

-spro fast addy 11,5 cm in dieser kaulbarschfarbe

mit diesen shads fange ich an der elbe gut, welche von diesen fangen ändert meist von tag zu tag, aber das sind die ervolgereichesten der saison...


----------



## Fishing-Conny (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

im winter fische ich am liebsten mit FIN-S in diversen farben und längen am drop shot system ca 15cm überm boden oder eben mit slottershads in 15cm länge ....wenn das wasser im frühjahr wieder wärmer wird fische ich ausschließlish kopytos in 8cm(farbe hängt von der witterung ab)


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

welche größe würdet ihr im mom am fluss benutzen ?


----------



## Holger (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Ich hab vor kurzem mal in einem anderen Forum nen kleinen Fotobericht über meine Lieblings-Gummis gemacht und den hier mal reinkopiert.....



*"Salt Shaker" von Lunker City*



Mittlerweile einer der meist gefischten GuFis bei mir. Vom Körperaufbau her sehr schlank, macht die große Schwanzschaufel ordentlich Druck unter Wasser und reizt die Zander. Zudem "shakt" und wackelt der Salt Shaker unter Wasser extrem hin und her. Meinen bisher größten Zander von 87 cm verdanke ich einem Saltshaker in rosa. Ich fische ausschließlich den 11 cm Saltie, dazu benutze ich einen 3/0 oder 4/0 Jigkopf und einen 10 cm Stinger.
*No Action Shads*



So langsam bin ich warm geworden mit den Dingern. Stand ich den aktionslosen Gummis anfangs sehr skeptisch gegenüber, bin ich mittlerweile teils von eigenen sowie auch von Erfolgen befreundeter Angler, davon überzeugt.
Selbst im Sommer kann man gut mit den Gabel- oder Oktoschwänzen fangen. Besonders wenn die Zander träge sind scheinen die No Actions zu rennen. Bis jetzt habe ich mich auf Octotails von Rozemeijer und Fin-S von Lunker City beschränkt, was die Modelle betrifft.
*"Kopyto" von Relax*


 
Der Kopyto ist wahrscheinlich zusammen mit dem "Attractor" von Profiblinker der meistgefischte Gummifisch Deutschlands. Und das zu Recht. Haltbarkeit, Aktion und vor allem die Fängigkeit sind unbestritten und zigfach bewiesen "TOP". Den Kopyto gibt es als Modell "River" und als "Classic". Auf dem Bild sind River-Modelle zu sehen. Ich fische diese lieber, da der Classic einen recht langen Schaufelschwanz hat und ich so den Stinger nicht sehr weit hinten anbringen kann. Also mehr Fehlbisse. Zudem ist mir die Aktion des Rivers lieber, da nicht zu extrem.
Mittlerweile gibt es hunderte Farbmodelle des Kopyto, und alle fangen Sie dank der einzigartigen Aktion. Warum, da müsste man die Raubfische fragen. Auf jeden Fall lieben Sie den Kopyto. 
Meine Lieblingsgröße beim Kopyto sind 10-11 cm, gefischt an einem 3/0 Jighaken und 9 cm Stinger.

*Shads von Manns*



Einfach ein grandioser Gummifisch ! Sehr natürlich Lauf, bulliges Design mit relativ kleinem Schaufelschwanz. Aber er fängt exzellent. 15 meiner letzten 20 Zander aus dem August gehen auf das Konto des Manns Shad in 11 cm. Farbe blau-silber. Übrigens, die Manns Shads haben einen sehr süßlichen Geruch, auf den nachweislich die Zander positiv reagieren. Zudem ist die Gummimischung entgegen vieler anderer Hersteller sehr weich und damit natürlicher. So besteht durchaus die Chance, das ein Zander nach einem Fehlbiß noch einmal nachpackt, das habe ich selber bereits erlebt. Damit wären wir aber auch beim Nachteil: Die weiche Mischung des Gummis macht Sie nur begrenzt haltbar. Aber da sie recht preiswert sind, lässt sich das ertragen.
Gefischt wird der Manns shad an einem 4/0 Jig und 9 cm Stinger.

*"Aqua Shad" von Relax*



Steht seinem großen Bruder "Kopyto" in nichts nach. Superfängig, besonders hier in Ostfriesland. Vielleicht liegt das an den vielen Brassen in unseren Kanälen, die dem Zander als Futterfisch dienen. Denn mit seinem bulligen, bauchigen Körper wirkt der Aqua Shad unter Wasser wie ein kleiner Brassen. Es gibt den Aqua nur in 8 und 10 cm, ich fische ausschließlich das 10 cm Modell. Ein Allrounder, den auch große Zander nicht verschmähen, da er wegen seiner Bulligkeit größer wirkt.
Auch vom Aqua gibt es jede Menge Farbvariationen, die ständig erneuert werden. Denn der Aqua ist noch relativ neu, hat sich aber in kürzester Zeit einen Namen bei Deutschlands Anglern und Deutschlands Zandern gemacht.  

*"Walleye Assasin" von Bass Assasin*



Ein kleiner, quirliger, mit Lockstoffen versehener Köder. Allzu lang fische ich Sie noch nicht, trotzdem bin ich bereits begeistert. Wie der Name "Walleye" sagt, ein absoluter Topköder auf Zander. Aber auch Barsche mögen ihn. Leider ist der Walleye Assasin recht klein (8 oder 9 cm) und hat einen dünnen Körper. So ab Mitte Oktober für mich keine Alternative mehr, da er für einen großen Zander wohl keinen nahrhaften Happen mehr darstellt. Eher was für den Sommer. Ich fische ihn an einem 3/0 Jighken ohne Stinger.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Sehr schöner bericht Holger!#6|stolz:#6


----------



## Alex.k (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

@Holger
"Aqua Shad" von Relax überzeugt mich, probiere ich aus.


----------



## mlkzander (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

obergeil und sehr hilfreich der bericht @holger


----------



## Holger (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Gern geschehen. 

@ Alex K.

Warum ausgerechnet der Aqua ? Der is top, aber interessiert mich einfach.......fischt du denn bereits andere von den genannten GuFis ?


----------



## Alex.k (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Holger schrieb:


> Gern geschehen.
> 
> @ Alex K.
> 
> Warum ausgerechnet der Aqua ? Der is top, aber interessiert mich einfach.......fischt du denn bereits andere von den genannten GuFis ?



Da wir an einem Vereinsgewässer übermaß an Brassen haben und viele Raubfische die sich nicht gerne überzeugen lassen.
Habe mir die Farben von Aqua angeguckt, sind viele dabei die ich benutze: Fluogelb/Schwarz, Reinweiss/Schwarz, Perl/Glitter/Schwarz, Perlweiss/Glitter.

Ich fische "Kopyto" von Relax und Shads von Manns.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Holger (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Alles klar. Wünsch dir viele Räuber mit den Aquas. Machen Spaß die Dinger, sind nicht sonderlich teuer und robust. Aber das wichtigste, sie fangen....#6


----------



## paul188 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Meine Favoriten sind zurzeit große Köder .Gehen wirklich gut. 
Einzige Ausnahme hier am Rhein ist der Sea Shad in 5" , Farbe Chartreuse Pepper, denn der bringt fast immer was. 

1. Bass Assassin Shad 7"
2. Bass Assassin Sea Shad 5"
3. Big Hammer Big Hammer 6.5" strawberry 
4. Kopyto Kopyto River 16cm

Gruß Paul.


----------



## getcrazy67 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Holger schrieb:


> Ich hab vor kurzem mal in einem anderen Forum nen kleinen Fotobericht über meine Lieblings-Gummis gemacht und den hier mal reinkopiert.....


 
@ Holger: Feiner und hilfreicher Bericht#6

Was fährst Du denn für ne Rolle und Rute für Deine Gufis?


----------



## Holger (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

@ Paul
Schöne GuFis ! Den Big Hammer fische ich auch ab und an mal, hab auch ganz gut damit gefangen. Den Sea Shad will ich mir in der neuen Saison "mal zur Brust nehmen" und damit ausgiebig probieren.

@ getcrazy
Ich benutze ja, wie im Bericht erwähnt überwiegend Köder im Bereich 10-12 cm, ab und zu größer, ab und zu kleiner. Als Jigköpfe verwende ich bei unseren Kanälen Gewichte von 7 – 14 Gramm.
Als Rute habe ich die SPRO Excape Megajig (WG von 20-70 Gramm) und als Rolle die Daiwa Exceler 3000.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

@Holger 

Danke!  Seit langem hier einer der besten und hilfreichsten Auskünfte #h#6#6


----------



## Promachos (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Hallo und Dank an Holger für den informativen Gufi-Bericht!

Ich persönlich fische auch den "Shark" von Relax sehr gerne, da er durch seine eher schlanke Form meiner Meinung einen guten Mittelweg zwischen sehr viel Aktion (Kopyto Classic) und no-action darstellt.
Oder ist "River" identisch mit "Shark"?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Holger (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

@ Promachos

Hallo Dietmar !
Nein, der Shark ist um einiges "schlanker" wie der Kopyto River und zudem ist der Schaufelschwanz nebst "Rippen" länger.........von Aktion und Form eher wie der Kopyto Classic.


----------



## Mozzer (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Bei mir gibt´s eigentlich keinen den einen und absoluten TOP Köder. Dafür ist das Beissverhalten der Fische zu unterschiedlich. Ein Köder der heute an einer Stelle wie verrückt genommen wird, bei jedem zweiten Wurf Fischkontakt hat, funktioniert am darauffolgenden Tag bei ähnlichen Wetterbedingungen an der selben Stelle überhaupt nicht mehr. Ich glaube auch, dass Köderführung und Bisserkennung weit mehr als 50% über Erfolg und Misserfolg am Wasser entscheiden. Und dann muß natürlich überhaupt Fisch an der Stelle da sein. Man wirft und wirft und wirft wechselt Köder um Köder und irgendwann kommt ein Biss. Lag´s jetzt am Köder under der Fisch war die ganze Zeit vor Ort und hat nur auf die "richtige" Farbe und den "richtigen" Köder gewartet, oder war´s  Glück, dass gerade ein beisswilliger Kanditat vorbeischwamm, der auch jeden anderen Köder genommen hätte?

Weiter merke ich, dass mir pesönlich bestimmte Köder besser gefallen als andere. Das ist dann diese Glaubens- oder Vertrauensgeschichte. Damit fische ich auch viel intensiver als mit anderen. Mit welchen ich mehr fange, ist wohl klar. Nur auch hier wieder die Frage, liegts einfach an der Häufigkeit der Versuche und der damit verbundenen höheren Wahrscheinlichkeit des Fangs, oder sind die Köder ansich fängiger? 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen ?? Würde mich interessieren. 

Ich teile meine Gufis nach ganz groben Mustern ein. Helle und dunklere, dezente und grelle Farben, action und noaction. 

Anbei eine kleine Auswahl. Mit diesen fische ich sehr gern. Über den montierten Fisch nicht lachen, das war nur ein Versuch mal eben auf die Schnelle & mangels passendem Haken.


P.S. 
Schönen Gruß an Jana an dieser Stelle. Wer Gufis & Co. kaufen will, ist bei ihr an der richtigen Adresse. Wer ihren Shop nicht kennt, unbedingt Kontakt mit ihr aufnehmen. 
Steffen


----------



## bassking (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Moin.

Erstmal Danke an Holger- super zusammengefasst...da spricht der Profi !

Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass der Attraktor von P.B. zu den Meistverkauften Gummifischen gehört- dafür sind die Köder zu teuer- wenn man bedenkt, dass von 10 Ködern 8, die man aus der Tüte nimmt, schlecht oder gar nicht laufen.

Für solch ein Hochpreisprodukt sehr, sehr ärgerlich.

Zu den Top-Zandergummies habe ich meine eigene Einstellung: wie man sehr schön sieht, fängt Kollege Gummischuh auf Köder, die Andere vielleicht nie kaufen würden- teils sehr einfach gegossen und in "Schmuddelfarben".

Fangen tun die aber trotzdem.

Mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung, dass - wenn Zander am Platz stehen- lediglich ein "Grundköder" präsentiert werden muss- die Führung und bspw. der FARBTON sind wichtig- ebenso die Größe und mitunter die Aktion.

Die bunten Farben sollen die ANGLER locken, den Köder zu kaufen- den Fischen sind Marken egal- solange die Grundeigenschaften stimmen.

Ich gehe sogar so weit zu behaupten, dass ein erfolgreicher Zanderangler nur ganze 3 Grundfarben benötigt- die sich an der Grundfärbung des Hausgewässers orientieren müssen:

Klar,mäßigtrüb und Hochwassertrüb.

Theoretisch reicht auch ein einziger Köder, der die Färbung des Umgebungswassers automatisch wiedergibt- und dass ist Klar-Silberglitter.

Enorm wichtig ist das Zutrauen in den Köder- und eben eine ausgereifte Präsentation.

Die verschiedenen Köder fangen wie gesagt Angler- aber nicht mehr Fische.


Bassking.


----------



## Holger (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

@ Bassking
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, ehrlich.....#6
Ich bin auch der Meinung, das die wichtigste Eigenschaft beim Fang mit GuFis nicht der Köder selbst ist, sondern lediglich der Zander selbst. Es gibt keinen Wunderköder, der einen lustlosen Zander aus der Reserve lockt. Einen Hecht kann man eher nochmal reizen, beim Zander funzt das nur selten.
Dementsprechend ist die große Auswahl an GuFis eigentlich nicht notwendig, da die einzelnen Hersteller das Rad auch nicht jedes Mal neu erfinden können. Im Prinzip benötigt jeder Angler nur 2-3 verschiedene Köder, a) mit viel Action, b) mit wenig Action und c) No Action. Diese dann noch in verschiedenen Größen, und wie du richtig bemerkt hast in 3, maximal 4 Farbstufen.
Aber, und so sind wir Angler nun mal, man möchte gern eine gewisse Auswahl haben. Da steckt eben nicht nur der (Zander)jäger in einem, sondern auch der (Köder)sammler. 
Meine Einschätzung, das die Profiblinker zu den meistverkauften gehören, ist kein Fakt, sondern Vermutung. Ich denke dies, weil sie eben sehr bekannt sind, nicht zuletzt wegen der Videos, bei denen der Eindruck vermittelt wird die Dinger haben einen Fischmagnet. Eine fast genauso gute Werbestrategie wie einst Berkley mit der Fireline.....ich kaufe sie wie gesagt nicht, und viele erfahrene Zanderangler die ich kenne auch nicht oder kaum.
Aber fast jeder von Ihnen, inklusive mir, hat mit dem Attractor angefangen....eben, weil der Attractor fast bei jedem Angler bekannt ist und man zu "Bewährtem" greift......nach gewisser Zeit sieht man sich dann nach Alternativen um, und entdeckt sogar viel besseres....


----------



## serge7 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

ich denke mal in der Mitte liegt die Wahrheit. Man sollte auf jeden Fall mehrere Arten Gufis parat haben, wie Holger schon sagte "mit", "mit wenig" und "ohne" Axxioon. Und davon dann mehrere Farbverläufe. Man muß nun nicht unbedingt alle Farben haben aber eine kleine Auswahl sollte schon im Kasten sein. Zusammen mit unterschiedlichen Bleiköpfen hat man dann aber schon sehr schnell seine vier Kisten voll die man mit ans Wasser schleppt. Und ich nehme einfach mal für mich in Anspruch Holger von den no-actions überzeugt zu haben...Zuerst warste ja nicht so angetan, Holger...:m

Ich habe höchstpersönlich die Erfahrung gemacht, daß an manchen Tagen wirklich die Art oder die Farbe des Gummis entscheidend ist. Wie ein Vorredner schon sagte, plötzlich beissen sie alle nur auf ein bestimmtes Gummi! Ich bin dieses Jahr sogar an einem Tag (wo es super lief) mal so weit gegangen, daß ich mitten in einer tollen Beißphase das Gummi gewechselt habe und keinen Biss mehr bekam. Hab dann nach ca. 10 Würfen wieder auf das alte Teil gewechselt und prompt schlug es wieder ein...Ob es nun an der Größe, der Farbe oder Bewegung des Gufi liegt weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß aber, daß die Zander nur DAS Teil wollten an dem Tag und in der Stunde...

Insofern glaube ich schon, daß eine kleine Farbauswahl pro Gufi nicht schlecht ist zumal die Zander das fluogelb vielleicht von anderen Anglern schon kennen und meine "Spezial-Farbe" noch nicht, was wiederrum zu bestimmten Zeiten fangentscheidend sein könnte...

Gruß
Sergio

P.S: @MOZZER die teile auf dem linken bild werde ich mir auch mal besorgen, sehen sehr interessant aus und haben wahrscheinlich noch weniger action als die v-schwänze...


----------



## bassking (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Moin serge- da spricht Du wieder was zusätzliches an: Angeldruck.

Ich glaube, dass sowohl eine aggressive Präsentation- als auch gewisse, immer wieder verwendete Farben, die Fische regelrecht konditionieren können.

Klartext: Verwendet man immer wieder die gleichen Köder und die gleichen Techniken, lassen die Fänge nach- erstrecht, wenn noch Horden anderer Angler Dasselbe machen.

Prägnantes Beispiel: der vor etlichen Jahren geradezu in jeder Angelzeitschrift gepushte "NEONGELBE 10cm. GUMMIFISCH"...auch "Zandergelb" genannt.

Es gab wirklich Zeiten am Wasser, da hing in 99% der Fälle und Angler genau dieser Köder am Band...irgendwann ließ die Beißerei dann nach und andere Farben liefen besser.

Die Gelb-Angler schmollten: "Nix mehr drin hier" ...aha....

Ich erinnerte mich an einen Spot, den ich - aus Faulheit- immer wieder anwarf und den Gufi heranjiggte.

Nachdem ich beim x-ten Wurf mal anders anruckte, kam der knallharte Biss und ein 65er hatte tief inhaliert.

Zufall?

Oder "kannte" der Fisch schon das Muster des Köders?

Holger- klar sind wir Sammler...macht ja auch einen HEIDENSPASS , diese bunten Glitzerdinger zu sammeln...gell? (hehehe).

Bassking.


----------



## getcrazy67 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Hallo Zusammen,
wollte mal zum Thema GUFI eine Frage ins Gespräch bringen, bzw. Eure Meinung dazu hören.

Habe bei einem meiner letzten Angeltrip einen älteren Fischer getroffen, der drauf schwört, die GUFI vorher in 10 Min in den Backoffen, bei 100 Grad, dann in Folie einwickeln und in die Kühlbox, naja in diesem Fall eher Warmhaltebox und damit fängt er die besten Fische.

Zitat: Die Gufis ziehen eine Spur durch´s Wasser wie ne Havanna im Lokal.

Ein Spinner oder ein alter Fuchs?;+

So, das mal zu Eurer Erbauung.


----------



## Gralf (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



getcrazy67 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> wollte mal zum Thema GUFI eine Frage ins Gespräch bringen, bzw. Eure Meinung dazu hören.
> 
> er in 10 Min in den Backoffen, bei 100 Grad, dann in Folie einwickeln und in die Kühlbox, naja in diesem Fall eher Warmhaltebox und damit fängt er die besten Fische.
> ...



Das reicht nicht

Ihm war wohl nicht klar, das Weihrauch  und Myhre vonnöten sind?


----------



## getcrazy67 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Gralf schrieb:


> Das reicht nicht
> 
> Ihm war wohl nicht klar, das Weihrauch und Myhre vonnöten sind?


 
Vielleicht mögen die Fische zwischendurch auch mal ne warme Mahlzeit|supergri


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

trottel............was soll denn bitteschön so verführerrisch an einer PLASTIK-DUFTWOLKE sein ?

algemein ziemlich blöd un ka bissl versteh ich nich worauf der alte hinaus wollte ?-.-


----------



## getcrazy67 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> trottel............was soll denn bitteschön so verführerrisch an einer PLASTIK-DUFTWOLKE sein ?
> 
> algemein ziemlich blöd un ka bissl versteh ich nich worauf der alte hinaus wollte ?-.-


 
Oder er hat mir nicht verraten, dass er die GUFIs vorher noch in Duftöl *mariniert* ....

Aber ob das ne tolle Duftnote gibt??? Tja, aber sein Eimer war ganz schön voll...


----------



## Alex.k (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

@Johnnie Walker
Wieso gleich diese Beleidigung?
Sollte es einen Turbofisch imitieren. Sorry verstehe nicht ganz was es bringen soll. Nichts ist ausgeschlossen, vielleicht hat der alte Mann die Fische dressiert in seinen Angeljahren.


----------



## Gralf (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> trottel............was soll denn bitteschön so verführerrisch an einer PLASTIK-DUFTWOLKE sein ?
> 
> algemein ziemlich blöd un ka bissl versteh ich nich worauf der alte hinaus wollte ?-.-



Ich fand das nur lustig, wenn einer meint, man fängt mit Gummifische aufgrund von Duft. Ihr meint das doch nicht ernst, oder?


----------



## getcrazy67 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Gralf schrieb:


> Ich fand das nur lustig, wenn einer meint, man fängt mit Gummifische aufgrund von Duft. Ihr meint das doch nicht ernst, oder?


 
Vielleicht hat der Freak eine bislang noch nicht bekanntes Genre des sog. Termoangelns erfunden :q


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

naja ich finde es bekloppt.......hmmm


----------



## Pit der Barsch (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Stop !!
Das mit dem Backofen hab ich auch schon gehört.
Genau so weiß ich das ein Zanderspezie seine Gummifische in einer alten Thermokanne mit lauwarmen Wasser und Krabbenöl die Gufis zum riechen bringt.Er nimmt auch andere Düfte.
Und seine Erfolge geben ihn Recht.#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

MoinMoin!

@ Holger eine klasse Zusammenstellung hast Du da gebastelt.
Das wäre bestimmt auch was für Thomas9904 und sein Magazin. 

Ihr habt da oben aber auch ein Klasse Revier! Bin beruflich dieses Jahr
zweimal in der nähe von Wittmund gewesen und hatte das Glück von
einem Kollegen mitgenommen zu werden. Ich war echt begeistert! 
Zum Glück ist es ja nicht sooo weit von Nienburg aus...

------------------------------------------------


Dieses Jahr war unser Gewässer fast den ganzen Sommer (im Herbst erst recht)
braun. Das hat unseren Hechtbestand explodieren lassen und selbst die Zander
kommen langsam zurück.
Meine TopGufis sind im Moment 10cm Kopytos in möglichst auffälligen Farben,
Neongrün, Weiss, gelb usw sind im Moment erste Wahl.
Sollte das Wasser jedoch mal klar sein bin ich auch eher mit gedeckten Farben
erfolgreich wie motoroil, schwarz oder dieses kackbra... äh pumpkin seed :q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



getcrazy67 schrieb:


> getroffen, der drauf schwört, die GUFI vorher in 10 Min in den Backoffen, bei 100 Grad, .


 
10min bei 100 Grad ?;+
Und das soll ein Gufi überleben?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



> Das wäre bestimmt auch was für Thomas9904 und sein Magazin.


Stimmt!!!
Setz Dich mal mit mir in Verbindung


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Ich finde auch wenn ein Gewässer total trüb ist fängt nicht unbedingt Grelle Farben!
Ich glaube nämlich nicht das die echten Fische im trüben Wasser auch alle Geld,Rot und Grün sind oder?
Die sind auch silber braun und trotzdem verhungert da kein Zander oder Hecht!
Ich fange sogut wie nur in gedeckten Farben.

mfg Marvin


----------



## GoliaTH (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Meine größten habe ich mit denen anbei gefangen, aber den Top Gufi , der den Unterschied macht habe ich noch nicht gefunden


----------



## honeybee (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Mal so ne kleine Auswahl derer, die ich immer dabei habe

Kopyto 2,5" und 3"

http://img530.*ih.us/img530/6162/img4136xa5.jpg

Big Hammer in 4" und 5"......alle möglichen Brauntöne. Kann man werfen oder auch zum Vertikalangeln einsetzen
http://img530.*ih.us/img530/2961/img4138pk7.jpg

6" Flappn Shad und 5" Sea Shad
http://img136.*ih.us/img136/9080/img4139rf6.jpg

Last but not least.....

4,5" Salt Shaker....fische aber gerne die kleinen 3er oder dann die 6er
und der 5" Bass Assassin Shad in einer einer Favorisierten Winterfarbe
http://img149.*ih.us/img149/2380/img4140yl5.jpg


----------



## Molke-Drink (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Lol warum fischt ihr alle mit so schweren Köpfen?Habt ihr in euren Gewässern den soviel Strömung?


----------



## flori66 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Lol warum fischt ihr alle mit so schweren Köpfen?Habt ihr in euren Gewässern den soviel Strömung?



Japp, in der Oder ist die Strümung bekanntlich recht stark. Dort ist unter 20g nichts zu machen.

Aber warum lachst du darüber?


----------



## Hackersepp (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

@ Holger:

Ich kann dir zu deiner Gummiauswahl vollkommen zustimmen. 
  - Topköder.

Lediglich im Punkto Mann's Shad habe ich noch etwas anzumerken.
Wie schon gesagt, handelt es sich um einen sehr weichen, aber extrem aktionsfreudigen Gummifisch. Ich habe dieses Jahr mit Schockfarben (gelb/orange; gelb/weiss; Pink)(Größe ca 7cm) einige Zander gefangen.
Doch nach fast jedem Zanderbiss war der Gummifisch nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Falls der Gummifisch nur leichte "Kratzer" abbekommen hatte flog der Schwanz nach der nächsten Serie von Würfen ab.
Da die Shads im 5er Pack für 4,95 Euro angeboten werden, kann man sie , aufgrund der "Kurzlebigkeit", nicht zu den preiswerten Gummifischen zählen. (vgl. z.B. Kopyto)
Aber was gut fängt wird weiterhin gekauft.

Wie schauts eigtl. mit den anderen Gummifischmodellen von Rozemeijer aus??? konntet ihr da ähnliches feststellen???


----------



## honeybee (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Hier hats weniger mit Strömung zu tun, sondern eher mit der Tiefe des Gewässers.

Wenn man in 15m -17m tiefe angelt, braucht man schon 18 bis 21g


----------



## serge7 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Ich finde auch wenn ein Gewässer total trüb ist fängt nicht unbedingt Grelle Farben!
> Ich glaube nämlich nicht das die echten Fische im trüben Wasser auch alle Geld,Rot und Grün sind oder?
> Die sind auch silber braun und trotzdem verhungert da kein Zander oder Hecht!
> Ich fange sogut wie nur in gedeckten Farben.
> ...


 
Es kommt nicht darauf an wie die Farben über Wasser aussehen sondern wie sie unter Wasser aussehen. Gelbe und grüne Töne werden unter Wasser (vor allem bei uns hier im Norden wo das Wasser sehr trüb ist) nicht so aussehen sondern eher milchig hell. Rot dagegen ist unter Wasser eher wie grau-schwarz. Die Räuber werden unter Wasser auf die Flanken der kleinen Brassen (auch milchig hell, aufblitzend) ansprechen wenn sie sich bewegen. Und so verhält es sich auch mit z.B. gelben oder grünen Gufis.


----------



## serge7 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Hier hats weniger mit Strömung zu tun, sondern eher mit der Tiefe des Gewässers.
> 
> Wenn man in 15m -17m tiefe angelt, braucht man schon 18 bis 21g


 
Hallo Jana, die Flappn Shad (oder so ähnlich) die Du da fischt, fangen die auch gejiggt vom Ufer oder hast Du bislang nur vertikal damit gefischt? Was ist über die Aktion zu sagen (viel, mäßig, wenig oder keine Aktion)?


----------



## honeybee (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



serge7 schrieb:


> Hallo Jana, die Flappn Shad (oder so ähnlich) die Du da fischt, fangen die auch gejiggt vom Ufer oder hast Du bislang nur vertikal damit gefischt? Was ist über die Aktion zu sagen (viel, mäßig, wenig oder keine Aktion)?



Bisher habe ich die zum größten Teil nur vom Boot aus Vertikal oder am Drop Shot gefischt.
Vom Ufer gejiggt auch schon, nur das gibt man hier sehr schnell auf :q

Aktion würde ich ich als mäßig einstufen, wobei der Paddelschwanz beim Jiggen schon ordentlich Betrieb macht, jedoch nicht vergleichbar mit Kopyto etc...da die Bewegungen wesentlich natürlicher sind.


----------



## Mike85 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

So hier mal eine kleine Auswahl meiner einer...Zanderkant Stint und Shad sind unterwegs...


----------



## Gummischuh (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Welche Schlüsse zieht ihr nun aus diesem Thread ? .......Ich mein', ....nu sind hier ja schon fast alle erdenklichen Köder gepostet worden. ...Könnte es sein, dass dieser Thread belegt, dass es total ladde is', was man an die Schnur baumelt ?|rolleyes

Tipp für Arme:g: Jedem Normalgummi kann man mit Schere und Feuerzeug in 2 Minuten jede gewünschte Aktion entlocken.

Dürfte ich nur einen einzigen Köder benutzen, dann wäre es wohl dieser hier in 10cm. Gibt's schon für unter 40Cent


----------



## Markus18 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Na dann will ich auch mal.
Meine "Top 6".
Super ging dieses Jahr der rechts unten.


----------



## getcrazy67 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Stop !!
> Das mit dem Backofen hab ich auch schon gehört.
> Genau so weiß ich das ein Zanderspezie seine Gummifische in einer alten Thermokanne mit lauwarmen Wasser und Krabbenöl die Gufis zum riechen bringt.Er nimmt auch andere Düfte.
> Und seine Erfolge geben ihn Recht.#6


 
Und hatte der Typ ein Rad ab, oder war der erfolgreich mit seiner Termo-Variante ;-)


----------



## Jüso (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Es kann nur einen geben:
Lunker City, Saltshaker 4,5 " Albino |rolleyes,


----------



## Andy.F (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Welche Schlüsse zieht ihr nun aus diesem Thread ? .......Ich mein', ....nu sind hier ja schon fast alle erdenklichen Köder gepostet worden. ...Könnte es sein, dass dieser Thread belegt, dass es total ladde is', was man an die Schnur baumelt ?|rolleyes
> 
> Tipp für Arme:g: Jedem Normalgummi kann man mit Schere und Feuerzeug in 2 Minuten jede gewünschte Aktion entlocken.
> 
> Dürfte ich nur einen einzigen Köder benutzen, dann wäre es wohl dieser hier in 10cm. Gibt's schon für unter 40Cent


 
Was ist denn das für eine Marke??


----------



## Pit der Barsch (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



getcrazy67 schrieb:


> Und hatte der Typ ein Rad ab, oder war der erfolgreich mit seiner Termo-Variante ;-)


Ein Rad ab will ich nicht sagen,Aber er ist über 60 Jahre und denkt ebend anders.
Er angelt  mit einer alten Gesplisten DAM Spinnrute.
Einer Alten ABU Rolle. Ich denke könnte aus den 60gern Jahren stammen. Aber egal,er fängt stetig seine Zander, zwar keine Riesen aber regelmäßig.
Da kommen High Tech Angler ins schwitzen.Und die Gufis stinken erbährmlich.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Gummifisch Brainstorming- hier gehts weiter:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114037


----------



## Schuschek (18. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Warum gehts da weiter? Ist doch nur nen ähnlicher Tread den du da eröffnet hast. Hier labern wir und da posten wir nur Modelle Und Farbgebungen


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Jupp hast Du genau richtig erkannt!
Ich sammel in den anderen Thread die Infos, die dann zu einer 
"oben festgetackerten" Übersicht zusammen gefasst werden.

Den Brainstorming Thread werd ich dann einäschern :q


----------



## Schuschek (18. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Sehr vernünftig! Bin mal gespannt was so überwiegend in Deutschland gefischt wird?
Wie war das in den PB-Video "Gegen den Srom" fische anders wie die anderen, das bringt dich zum Erfolg. Werde dann, wenn die Liste feststeht, mal ein paar gaaaaaaaaanz andere ausprobieren, um zu testen ob das wirklich so ist, wie es suggeriert wird.#6


----------



## Gummischuh (18. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Moin Andy

Bei Spinner&Co heißen die FIRE TAIL. Denke, das sind die Gleichen, wie die von meinem Händler der Vertrauens )
Wer die produziert und/oder vertreibt weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Sehr vernünftig! Bin mal gespannt was so überwiegend in Deutschland gefischt wird?
> Wie war das in den PB-Video "Gegen den Srom" fische anders wie die anderen, das bringt dich zum Erfolg. Werde dann, wenn die Liste feststeht, mal ein paar gaaaaaaaaanz andere ausprobieren, um zu testen ob das wirklich so ist, wie es suggeriert wird.#6



Okay, ich halte es so ähnlich :q
Aber ich denke für jemanden der neu anfängt ist es eine
riesen Hilfe, wenn er zu dem Namen auch ein passendes Bild
und einen richtige Bezeichnung hat.

Ich weiss noch aus meiner Anfangszeit 
was ich für einen "sch***" gekauft habe...


----------



## Schuschek (18. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Okay, ich halte es so ähnlich :q
> Aber ich denke für jemanden der neu anfängt ist es eine
> riesen Hilfe, wenn er zu dem Namen auch ein passendes Bild
> und einen richtige Bezeichnung hat.
> ...


Jepp, und vor allem hat es ewig gedauert, bis man den "Mist" wieder los war. Für alle die Neu anfangen, ist es eine prima Hilfestelllung. Interessant auch für die Hersteller. Da sehen sie, welche Gummis gut ankommen und welche nicht mal erwähnt werden.


----------



## Gufi Angler (18. November 2007)

*AW: Gummifisch Brainstorming*

Grün-glitter schwarz Is Der Beste den ich auf Erden kenne der hat mir schon so viele dicke Hechte und Barsche beschert :l

Nach 3Würfen war der bei mir sofort weg durchgebissen zerkaut ich hab mir jetzt erstma beim dealer 20stück gekauft die sind einfach super


----------



## Gufi Angler (18. November 2007)

*AW: Gummifisch Brainstorming*

jo danke hab mich eben gewundert wieso der aufeinmal im anderen tread aufgetaucht ist |kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2007)

*AW: Gummifisch Brainstorming*



Gufi Angler schrieb:


> jo danke hab mich eben gewundert wieso der aufeinmal im anderen tread aufgetaucht ist |kopfkrat



Danke :vik::vik:

Solltest Du aber Bilder usw zu noch nicht "grünen" Gufis haben immer her damit :q
(die dann bitte in den anderen Thread)


----------



## Andy.F (18. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Wie befestigt Ihr denn eure Köder damit sie nicht so schnell vom Jighaken rutschen?
Bin momentan dabei etwas neues zu erfinden.
Habt Ihr da Tipps wo man die vielleicht zusammen mit einer großen Firma vermarkten kann?


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Wie befestigt Ihr denn eure Köder damit sie nicht so schnell vom Jighaken rutschen?
> Bin momentan dabei etwas neues zu erfinden.
> Habt Ihr da Tipps wo man die vielleicht zusammen mit einer großen Firma vermarkten kann?



Bei den meisten Gufis hab ich das Problem nicht, nur bei sehr
weichen Gufis klebe ich den Gufi am Jighaken fest.
(Nigrin Autokleber - ein Teufelszeug)


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (18. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Also ich lege mich da nicht auf Marken fest...

Grundsätzlich habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass auf Zander eher Gummis mit etwas weniger starkem Spiel gefangen haben. 
Von der Größe 8 - 12 cm ist immer fängig, mit der Farbe muss man dann experimentieren.


----------



## Gummischuh (18. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



> Wie befestigt Ihr denn eure Köder damit sie nicht so schnell vom Jighaken rutschen?


Auf anständigen Köppen mit 'nem gescheiten Wulst oder Haken dran. ....Hab' nie Probleme in der Richtung.


----------



## Markus18 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Wie befestigt Ihr denn eure Köder damit sie nicht so schnell vom Jighaken rutschen?
> Bin momentan dabei etwas neues zu erfinden.
> Habt Ihr da Tipps wo man die vielleicht zusammen mit einer großen Firma vermarkten kann?



Wie soll das denn aussehen?|kopfkrat
Am Ende suchst du dir jemanden der dir ne Gußform fräst, machst ein Patent drauf, vermarktest die Dinger selber und wirst Millionär.:g


----------



## Andy.F (18. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Ja aber sowas ist bestimmt nicht ganz billig.
Aber das mit der Gußform werde ich mal versuchen mein Vater ist CNC Fräser


----------



## mipo (18. November 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Ja aber sowas ist bestimmt nicht ganz billig.
> Aber das mit der Gußform werde ich mal versuchen mein Vater ist CNC Fräser


 

Brauch ne 3,5" Form für Gufis.:m


----------



## Carpspezi (18. November 2007)

*AW: Gummifisch Brainstorming*

Edit by Mod

Sorry Niklas aber man kein nicht einfach irgendwo Bilder klauen


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. November 2007)

*AW: Gummifisch Brainstorming*

Moin!

Ich wollte nochmal eine Sorte Action-Shads ins Rennen werfen, die hier im Forum (zu unrecht) höchst selten erwähnt werden:

Die Stanley Jigs Wedge Tails

Habe schon viele Fische damit gefangen. Ein richtiger "Spür-Köder", bei dem man selten den Kontakt verliert. Bei ordentlich Zug fühlt er sich an wie ein Handy auf Vibrationsalarm, was man bis ins Handteil der Rute spürt.

Die großen Modelle sind absolut Top auf Dorsch mit nem Giant Jighead.

Für Barsch und Zander nehme ich die 9cm Modelle. Alle Größen sind mit Lockstoff imprägniert. Ich habe auch schon große Alande und Brassen drauf gefangen.

Meine Farbfavoriten sind Natural Shrimp, Fire Tiger, Dirty Gold und Chartreuse.


----------



## Birger (19. November 2007)

*AW: Gummifisch Brainstorming*

Ok meine top Favoriten:
Hecht: Attractor in flieder, xtra soft in 23cm shadexpert farbe fluogelb/grüner rücken
Und generell: Attractor in perlbraun für alles und immer

Ach ja zum Friedfische twistern: Turbotail in schwefelgelb


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Gummifisch Brainstorming*

Derzeit bei dem kalten Wasser zu empfehlen:

*VMC Canelle Shad in 15 cm*

der Shad hat im Wasser beim Tauchen eine mit geringen Winkel zum Körper gerichtete Schwanz-Schaufel und ist deswegen nicht so agil. Besonders die Farbe PERCH ist im klaren Wasser gut, da der Shad eher durchsichtig ist und die Masserung an sich wirkt.


----------



## zesch (20. November 2007)

*AW: Gummifisch Brainstorming*

Hallo Leute,
ist eine prima Idee Zander Köder Wissen zu sammeln und zu verwerten !
Mein Favorit für den Rhein im Herbst ist eindeutig der Attractor
in 13cm Farbe Gold. Ansonsten Kopyto Killershad in braun / beige. Bei sandigem (hellem) Grund hat sich bei mir in der Mittagsbeißzeit eine optimierte Version (verkürzte) des Kopyto River in blau/klar/glitter ganz klar in der Fängigkeit hervorgehoben. In der verkürzten Version (Schwänzchen kürzen und neu ankleben) läuft der noch quirliger als der "originale".

Fotos hab ich leider nicht, aber die Köder dürften ja bekannt sein, in "unseren" Fachgeschäften + Internetseiten.......

+ weisser Twister hat bei mir ganz schlecht gefangen dies Jahr im Rhein, dafür an den Kanälen (mit einem naturfarbenen Bleikopf) um so besser.

Grüß

zesch|wavey:


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Gummifisch Brainstorming*

Hi leute
ich meine wenn man in trüben gewässern angelt is es eigentlich egal welche farbe mann oder frau fischt! die führung is wichtig. in glaren gewässern sind meiner meinung nach natürliche farben besser 
MFG Bengt


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Gummifisch Brainstorming*

Derzeit bei dem kalten Wasser zu empfehlen:

*VMC Canelle Shad in 15 cm*

der Shad hat im Wasser beim Tauchen eine mit geringen Winkel zum Körper gerichtete Schwanz-Schaufel und ist deswegen nicht so agil. Besonders die Farbe PERCH (2. auf dem Foto) ist im klaren Wasser gut, da der Shad eher durchsichtig ist und die Masserung an sich wirkt.

(Der 1. auf dem Foto fängt auch gut Hecht! siehe:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1837767&postcount=2416)


----------



## mipo (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Wie befestigt Ihr denn eure Köder damit sie nicht so schnell vom Jighaken rutschen?
> Bin momentan dabei etwas neues zu erfinden.
> Habt Ihr da Tipps wo man die vielleicht zusammen mit einer großen Firma vermarkten kann?


 
Sekundenkleber. Dann hast du zusätzlich noch Lockstoff dran, da der Zander auf Sekundenklebergeruch steht.


----------



## welszander71 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

hi honey,schön dass du vom big hammer überzeugt bist,grins!
also ich angle seit jahren nur noch im main.der fluss besitzt niederschlagsbedingt natürlich alle farben.jedoch waren stets folgende gummis meine besten:slottershad fluogelb mit grünem rücken,perlweiss mit grünem rücken,attractor g10 und g39,manchmal bei hellen bedingungen der kaulbarsch oder g99.ich fische alle shads in 13 oder 15 cm.nur bei starker strömung kleinere shads mit schwereren köpfen.von weicheren gummis wie der kopyto halte ich im fluss eher nichts.meinen letzten ordentlichen zander über 1m fing ich im januar zb.auf slotti perlweiss/grün,13cm.
gruss:michael@welszander


----------



## welszander71 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

hi ich nochmal!
wer fischt den g13 im fluss auf zander?bin bekennender pb-fan und hab mir mal den g13 mitbestellt.kenn die farbe noch nicht,bin gespannt.
gruss:michael


----------



## Tokker (30. März 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Ich fische seit ca. 3 Jahren den HS 810 Fibertal-Shad und den HS 210,in schwarz-weiß auf Zander.Hechte und Barsche finden diese auch super.Aber leider hat Spro diese Farbe aus dem Programm genommen.Davon habe ich jetzt nun noch eine handvoll Gufis,schade #c:c
Komm auch nicht mehr an Restbstände oder ähnliches ran#q

Gruß Tokker


----------



## Tokker (30. März 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Das Bild habe ich ja vergessen,SORRY!Vielleicht ein Tipp,wo es noch welche gibt??

Gruß Tokker#h


----------



## boot (30. März 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Tokker schrieb:


> Das Bild habe ich ja vergessen,SORRY!Vielleicht ein Tipp,wo es noch welche gibt??
> 
> Gruß Tokker#h


Hi ich schaue mal Morgen für dich ob sie noch welche haben.lg


----------



## Tokker (31. März 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

@ boot

Wenn du das schaffst,wäre ja super :vik:
Kannst dich ja melden per PN.lg

Gruß Tokker


----------



## batron (31. März 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Fox Pro Shads?
Fische die seit letztem Jahr auf Hecht und damit gut gefangen.

gruß
tilo


----------



## Tokker (31. März 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

@ TollerHecht

Die habe ich auch schon gesehen,laufen aber nicht so gut wie die von Spro.Schwarz-weiß hat er leider auch nicht.Die Schwanzflosse von Strehlows Dinger sind ca. 45 Grad und nicht 90Grad.Der HS 810 Fibertailshad "wackelt" nur in der hinteren Hälfte und nicht fast der ganze Gufi,wie von Stint und Kauli.
Wäre zwar die letzte Alternative,aber die Echten sind um vieles besser.Z.b. in Frankreich gibts noch welche,aber leider kann ich kein französisch und ich habe keine Kreditkarte,so soll man dort zahlen.Danke für dein Tip!#h

Gruß Tokker


----------



## boot (31. März 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Tokker schrieb:


> @ boot
> 
> Wenn du das schaffst,wäre ja super :vik:
> Kannst dich ja melden per PN.lg
> ...


Hallo sind es diese, Spro
Shad HS 210
10cm
Farbe: Pearl Schwarz (05) 

​ 

​


----------



## Tokker (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

@ boot #r

Grad vonne Arbeit rein!Das ist ja super|laola:
Bekomme ich auch die Farbe schwarz-weiß?!Ich glaub ja.Wie komm ich an diese Gufis ran?Hast du die HS 810 Fibertailshads auch gefunden?

Gruß Tokker


----------



## boot (1. April 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Tokker schrieb:


> @ boot #r
> 
> Grad vonne Arbeit rein!Das ist ja super|laola:
> Bekomme ich auch die Farbe schwarz-weiß?!Ich glaub ja.Wie komm ich an diese Gufis ran?Hast du die HS 810 Fibertailshads auch gefunden?
> ...


nee die Hs 810 leider noch nicht ich werde aber weiter  schauen,ich gebe dir die Tele Nr per pn.lg#h


----------



## boot (3. April 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Tokker schrieb:


> @ boot #r
> 
> Grad vonne Arbeit rein!Das ist ja super|laola:
> Bekomme ich auch die Farbe schwarz-weiß?!Ich glaub ja.Wie komm ich an diese Gufis ran?Hast du die HS 810 Fibertailshads auch gefunden?
> ...


und wie schaut es aus hast du sie bekommen??????


----------



## Tokker (3. April 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

@ boot

Hab dir ne PN geschickt#6

Gruß Tokker


----------



## TeeDub (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Gibt es ein paar Universalfarben für Walleye Assassin, Big Hammer, Fin-S-Fish und Kopyto Classic/River, die man als Grundausstattung auf jeden Fall haben sollte?


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Die Gummifischübersicht ist schon nach Favoriten sortiert. 
Mit diese Farben wärste schon mal auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## TeeDub (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

In die Gummifischdatenbank hatte ich schon reingeschaut. Allerdings hatte ich hier und in diversen anderen Threads von ganz anderen Farben gelesen. Ich trinke ja auch nicht Deutschlands meistgekauftes Bier (Oettinger!?). :q

Aber wenn dem so ist, dass die Farben in der Datenbank so als Grundausstattung anzusehen sind, dann werde ich damit mal anfangen. #6


----------



## black bull (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Moin leute.. mal ne frage.. ich war am we los auf zander.. ich hatte so viele bisse das es schon stress war mit drei ruten.. alles auf köfis immer ein biss..3-4 meter schnur würden genommen, dann war es wieder vorbei.. und der köfi hatte jede menge eindeutige biss spúren vom zander..aber bis auf einer ist nix hangen geblieben..habe jede größe von köfi (5cm - 15cm) ausprobiert..aber kein erfolg... hat jemand eine idee oder ein trick für solche zander?? gefischt habe ich mit laufbleimontage offenen bügel mit ü ei und mit ryhderhaken mit kevlar und geflochtener schnur.. 
lg


----------



## flori66 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



black bull schrieb:


> Moin leute.. mal ne frage.. ich war am we los auf zander.. ich hatte so viele bisse das es schon stress war mit drei ruten.. alles auf köfis immer ein biss..3-4 meter schnur würden genommen, dann war es wieder vorbei.. und der köfi hatte jede menge eindeutige biss spúren vom zander..aber bis auf einer ist nix hangen geblieben..habe jede größe von köfi (5cm - 15cm) ausprobiert..aber kein erfolg... hat jemand eine idee oder ein trick für solche zander?? gefischt habe ich mit laufbleimontage offenen bügel mit ü ei und mit ryhderhaken mit kevlar und geflochtener schnur..
> lg




Und was hat das mit "Top-Zander-Gummifischen" zu tun?
Mach doch bitte einen eigenen Thread dazu auf.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



black bull schrieb:


> habe jede größe von köfi (5cm - 15cm) ausprobiert..aber kein erfolg... hat jemand eine idee oder ein trick für solche zander??




Ich will mich ja nicht zu eigentlich blöden Kommetaren hinreissen lassen.

Aber da das hier der passende Thread dazu ist:

*Versuchs doch mal mit GuFi!!!  :q:q:q
*
(das wollte ich schon immer mal sagen)


----------



## black bull (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

lol....das nennt man zander profis...dort an der stelle will ich euch mal sehen.. nur steine.. strömung bis zum geht net mehr.. jeder wurf ein hänger mit gummi..überall nur bäume... das sind gummi profis.. löl... sry aber das hab ich gern..


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



black bull schrieb:


> lol....das nennt man zander profis...dort an der stelle will ich euch mal sehen.. nur steine.. strömung bis zum geht net mehr..


Die Beschreibung passt 1 zu 1 zu fast allen Stellen, an denen ich fische.



> jeder wurf ein hänger mit gummi..


Deswegen bin ich ja auch "Profi", weil ich es schaffe eben nicht bei jedem Wurf nen Hänger zu kassieren. Wenn du das nicht hinbekommst machst du etwas falsch. Ist kein Beinbruch, musst du nur üben, üben, üben und die Grundbeschaffenheit kennenlernen. kostet natürlich wegzoll in Form von versenkten Gummis!



> überall nur bäume... das sind gummi profis.. löl... sry aber das hab ich gern..



Ja, hab ich auch gern, da meint einer er müsste mir was vom Spinnfischen erzählen und hat offensichtlich so gar keine Ahnung davon. :q


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



black bull schrieb:


> lol....das nennt man zander profis...dort an der stelle will ich euch mal sehen.. nur steine.. strömung bis zum geht net mehr.. jeder wurf ein hänger mit gummi..überall nur bäume... das sind gummi profis.. löl... sry aber das hab ich gern..



lÖl so sehen die meisten Spotts aus an denen ich mich rumtreibe, meist ist noch ein glitschiger Boden oder leicht überflutete Buhne dabei. Also ganz kleinlaut


----------



## black bull (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Moin..
das sollte kein persönlicher angrifff werden..
aber wenn ihr so viel "erfahrung" habt.. dann erzählt mir mal wie soll ich den dort mit gummi fischen.. die zander stehen bei hochwasser im flachwasser..ca 30cm.. und vom ufer entfernt ca 50 cm... welche farbe würdet ihr nehmen.. das wasser is dunkel braun..sichtweite gleich null.. extreme strömung.. also 150 gr krallenblei treibt dort!!
funzt auch gummi in der nacht??


----------



## fishcatcher (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

@Black Bull
Ich hab' mal ne Frage, darf man an dieser Stelle mit 3 Ruten fischen ? Wenn ja (was vermutlich nicht der Fall ist aber ich kann mich ja täuschen), und es ist Dir zu stressig, dann nimm doch eine raus.:q:q:q:q:q Nur so als Anmerkung.
Und an den Stellen wenn es wirklich so flach ist würde ich es eher mit flachlaufenden Wobblern versuchen anstatt mit Gummis.

Gruß fishcatcher


----------



## Birger (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



black bull schrieb:


> Moin..
> also 150 gr krallenblei treibt dort!!



Äääh, ich fasse zusammen: in 30cm Wassertiefe treiben 150g Krallenbleie?
Ok vielleicht liegt da das Problem, wie willst du einem Zander dann abziehen lassen, wenn er den Köder genommen hat? Laufbleimontage hin oder her, aber sobald man den Bügel öffnet entsteht ein Schnurbogen allererster Klasse der mal richtig Druck auf den Köfi bringt, lässt der Zander los.
Da wäre Spinnfischen die deutlich bessere Lösung, zumal man in 30cm Tiefe keine Gufis braucht, gehen auf Wobbler und die reißt man auch nicht so schnell ab.
Na dann viel Erfolg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Nur mal ganz blöd gefragt:

Du hast eine Stelle mit 30cm Wassertiefe in der 150g-Krallenbleie abtreiben, und da bist Du sicher das genau da Zander stehen? |sagnix

In solch fachen Bereichen würde ich vom Prinzip her auch Oberflächenwobbler empfehlen, aber bei der Strömung die Du beschreibst?

Da gibt es keine Zander!#h


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Was ist das für ein Fluß der in der Lage ist so kurz vor dem Ufer bei der Tiefe einen so enormen Druck zu erzeugen das ein 150 g Krallenblei flöten geht, selbst am Rhein sind 150 g zwar bei Grundangeln teilweise notwendig (Pegelstand) aber an der Strömungskante sind die schon meist zu viel.

Ich würde reinschwarze GuFis empfehlen und diese an max 7 g Köpfen fischen, in dem Falle würde sogar schleifen mit einigen lupfern absolut ausreichen.


----------



## zanderzone (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



black bull schrieb:


> Moin leute.. mal ne frage.. ich war am we los auf zander.. ich hatte so viele bisse das es schon stress war mit drei ruten.. alles auf köfis immer ein biss..3-4 meter schnur würden genommen, dann war es wieder vorbei.. und der köfi hatte jede menge eindeutige biss spúren vom zander..aber bis auf einer ist nix hangen geblieben..habe jede größe von köfi (5cm - 15cm) ausprobiert..aber kein erfolg... hat jemand eine idee oder ein trick für solche zander?? gefischt habe ich mit laufbleimontage offenen bügel mit ü ei und mit ryhderhaken mit kevlar und geflochtener schnur..
> lg


 
Da gibs nur eine Lösung. Sofort nach Bisserkennung anschlagen! Ich denke aber, dass Du einen Schwarm mit sehr sehr kleinen Zandern erwischt hast oder Du hast alles falsch gemacht was man falsch machen kann, denn einer bleibt immer hängen!!!

Und 150 gr. Krallenblei bleibt da nicht liegen halte ich für völligen quatsch!!
Da kannste auch nicht mit Ü - Ei fischen.. Wie soll das den funkt. die Schnurr befindet sich doch unter dauer Druck?? Ich halte das alles für ein wenig suspekt!!!
Offener Bügel wo 150 gr. nicht liegenbleibt!! Schon klar!
Bierchen weglassen und überlegen was man schreibt ;-)

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## Birger (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Oder er meint die Mörrum im Schweden bei Schmelzwassereinbruch??
Aber das sind keine Zander die die Köfis dann attackieren...
Tipp: Fliegenrute.


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



Birger schrieb:


> Oder er meint die Mörrum im Schweden bei Schmelzwassereinbruch??
> Aber das sind keine Zander die die Köfis dann attackieren...
> Tipp: Fliegenrute.



Ich kenne den Fluß nicht, aber wen es tatsächlich so ist dan jede Wette das die Zander nicht an solchen Stellen stehen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



tomry1 schrieb:


> Den Rapala super shad Rap 15 cm in Firetiger habe ich zufällig...
> Mal schnell n pic geschossen... also meiner ist neu und ich werde ihn mal demnächst ausprobieren.,.. hab nur schiss das ich ihn gleich verliere.
> 
> http://img158.*ih.us/img158/4372/rapalasupershadrapkn7.jpg


 

Kann vielleicht jemand ein Pic oder eine Zeichnung von der Oben-Ansicht des Wobblers einstellen, ich würde den gerne nachbauen...:m


----------



## gypsymo (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Mein Top Zanderköder:  
4,5" Buzzin Tail Shad - Smoke Purple Chartreuse Tail (von Cabin Creek)






So wie er da liegt, ist er 11cm lang und der Schwanz hinten propellert ganz verführerisch - selbst bei kurzen absinkphasen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



gypsymo schrieb:


> Mein Top Zanderköder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat der auch einen Namen/Hersteller ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

OK .. danke .. hast ja jetzt noch eingefügt.


----------



## gypsymo (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*

Ahjo, habs direkt reineditiert. Ahnt ka keiner, dass da einer so schnell mitliest


----------



## jannisO (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



black bull schrieb:


> Moin leute.. mal ne frage.. ich war am we los auf zander.. ich hatte so viele bisse das es schon stress war mit drei ruten.. alles auf köfis immer ein biss..3-4 meter schnur würden genommen, dann war es wieder vorbei.. und der köfi hatte jede menge eindeutige biss spúren vom zander..aber bis auf einer ist nix hangen geblieben..habe jede größe von köfi (5cm - 15cm) ausprobiert..aber kein erfolg... hat jemand eine idee oder ein trick für solche zander?? gefischt habe ich mit laufbleimontage offenen bügel mit ü ei und mit ryhderhaken mit kevlar und geflochtener schnur..
> lg





|peinlich   #d#d#d#d  klar am Thema vorbei


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zander - Killer der Top Zander Gufi!?*



jannisO schrieb:


> |peinlich #d#d#d#d klar am Thema vorbei


 
...und schon zwei Jahre alt....:m


----------

